# How to adjust the brightness of a partial region



## inneist

in a picutre?

Through numerous graphics programs, I can easily change the brightness as well as the contrast level of a whole image. But sometimes I wish to be more specific in a certain area within the photo and do the adjustment only there. Haven't figured out how-to so far. Any tips?

I use GIMP, but if you know the answer in Photoshop, that's equally helpful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## darin3200

What you need to do is first of pick a selection tool. Something like free-hand lasso or circle. Then adjust the feathering. The amount will depend on the size of the picture. Make a selection a little bigger than what you want lighted. The right click to go into the menu -> layer -> levels or curves.

Or you can make a selection and then go menu -> selection -> feather and then lighten


----------



## inneist

That was quick. You are great. 

I jot down your instruction and will make a try later. Many thanks!


----------



## darin3200

tsienni said:
			
		

> That was quick. You are great.
> 
> I jot down your instruction and will make a try later. Many thanks!


No problem :thumbup:


----------

